# Seminole gulf railroad



## norgale

Took a trip to Ft. Myers today to sell some scrap metal that I've been hoarding. On the way back I wanted to take some pics of the local rr scene but couldn't get very close without the risk of arrest. So here is what I got from what's left of the Seminole Gulf Railroad. Hope you can enlarge these so you can see the old rolling stock and the fairly new engines. Pete


----------



## Big Ed

Almost looks like they stole the old CNJ blue colors.:thumbsup:

Nice shots, sometimes if you ask they will let you look and take pictures closer.

Or an optical zoom is nice too.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## norgale

Thanks ED. I thought about going to the yard and asking to take pics but I was going to the local hobby shop and wanted to get there soon. As it turned out the LHS was gone along with the building it was in and two thirds of the shopping center the building was in. All torn down and gone. I spent some time asking around but nobody seemed to know where the shop had gone. So since it was another half hour back to the rr yard I decided to go on home. Must have driven a hundred miles around that town in very busy traffic and now I know why I live where I do. No traffic. I'm not used to bumper to bumper at 60 MPH. These drivers are way in too much of a hurry. I was very happy to get home. Then I ate lunch and took a two hour nap. Love it. Pete


----------



## sstlaure

Man....what are those engines? Looks like an F3 and maybe a GP7 or GP9? Neat old diesel motive power..


----------



## norgale

I was hoping somebody could identify those locos for me. I can never seem to make id between them unless the design is a radical departure form the usual. The F-3 ,if that's what it is, is one of two that they have there. You can barley see the other one down the track as it's behind some freight cars. They run a murder mystery dinner train in the winter with those engines and the old passenger cars and I guess it pretty popular although not something i would go for. Sometime I'll have to try and get some better shots of that equipment. Pete


----------



## Big Ed

norgale said:


> I was hoping somebody could identify those locos for me. I can never seem to make id between them unless the design is a radical departure form the usual. The F-3 ,if that's what it is, is one of two that they have there. You can barley see the other one down the track as it's behind some freight cars. They run a murder mystery dinner train in the winter with those engines and the old passenger cars and I guess it pretty popular although not something i would go for. Sometime I'll have to try and get some better shots of that equipment. Pete



579 is a Gp9

501 is a F9

502 is a F7

The second picture you posted is the 579 and the 502.

They have more.


----------



## norgale

Here's another one with a more current loco. This one is 591 I think. The model I recently purchased is #590 and is a dash8-40 I think. 
I need a better camera and to get closer to this stuff. Pete


----------



## sstlaure

Here's a link to the Seminole Gulf RR Roster

http://www.thedieselshop.us/Seminole.HTML

590 is a GE B39-8E


----------



## norgale

Shoot! That's only 13 locos and I think that most of them were in the Ft. Myers yard yesterday. I knew things were slow but not that slow. I do know we havn't had a train to Bonita in over three years and the two lumber companies and others that got freight car loads are now out of business.The same people who own this rr also own the Cape Cod rr that is a sightseeing rr up on the Cape. They also used to own a small airline that i flew on once back in 1960. Provincetown-Boston Airlines I think it was.
Thanks for the link to the roster sst. I'll take a copy with me the next time I go to visit the yard. Pete


----------



## mikey cruz

*Sglr*

Hey guys I just came across this thread and wanted to chime in, the railroad in New England they own is actually BCLR "Bay Colony RR" the people who own them are the Fay's Gordon (dad) & sons. The murder mystery train runs year round and they have another line in Sarasota too that used to use 2 GP's but now utilize just one that was recently rebuilt by SGLR in Fort Myers. The old F units were from LIRR along with a few passenger cars.


----------



## norgale

Hi Mickey. Thanks for the info and if you go to YouTube there are several videos of this rr in action. Pete


----------

